# standard poodle puppy food



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi - I have two standards - Norma Jean who is 5 and a half and Rowan who is almost 9 months. He stopped wanting the puppy kibble so I let him have the same kibble as Norma Jean which is Merrick Healthy Grains raw coated. I give them that in the evening and have bee giving them freshpet in the morning but find its getting too expensive. If I use it as a topper, they dont eat the kibble with it. Also is it ok that Rowan isnt eating puppy kibble? Do I need to give him vitamins? Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

The merrick full source is raw coated and for all life stages so would be a good alternative for all dogs without worry about feeding your puppy adult dog food.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

X skully X said:


> The merrick full source is raw coated and for all life stages so would be a good alternative for all dogs without worry about feeding your puppy adult dog food.


oh that sounds good - will look it up thanks


X skully X said:


> The merrick full source is raw coated and for all life stages so would be a good alternative for all dogs without worry about feeding your puppy adult dog food.


I looked it up and its grain free - vet says to avoid grainfree


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

we feed our Lab Victor dog food. You can research it. Her trainer asked what we were feeding her because her coat is so shiny. They feed purina pro plan. we could see the difference


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Feeding an all life stages or even adult food should be fine. My crew are currently on Blackwood's Salmon and Brown Rice formula. 



Yellow said:


> we feed our Lab Victor dog food. You can research it. Her trainer asked what we were feeding her because her coat is so shiny. They feed purina pro plan. we could see the difference


Pro Plan is a perfectly good food, and lots of dogs do well on it. I've fed it off and on over the years, along with a variety of other brands. What's the best food for one dog might not be the best food for another. Simon, my SPoo puppy, came to me on Victor's beef formula. Once I made a sudden and complete switch to Pro Plan, his loose, nasty poops cleared up pretty much overnight.


----------

